# When did you get your first job?



## Noisey (Mar 8, 2012)

I got the job when i was 20, but didn't start until I was 21 a couple days later. I did work for my dad before that though, doing manual labor/lawn care crap, snow shoveling, moving. ugh it was terrible


----------



## sriracha (Sep 19, 2010)

18. I did custodial works. It wasn't horrible, but _very_ routine. As an SJ, I should be fine with this, but I got so sick of it, I quit. I debated with myself whether to go or to stay. I loved my boss and my coworkers a lot, and that's one of the main things that kept me working.


----------



## Nordom (Oct 12, 2011)

12 - I was a strawberry picker. I had trouble staying in my row and not mashing them though.


----------



## Svensenberg (May 13, 2012)

I was maybe 13 or younger when I went to "work" helping my dad in our family owned HVAC business. I did that until I was about 17 when the business fell apart, since then I've had a string of shitty part-time jobs representing lame attempt to pay for college. Socialism... Y U no pay for my schooling??? Selling door-to-door and flipping signs doesn't quite cut it.


----------



## ThatName (Nov 9, 2011)

15 at a ymca day care


----------



## tympanon (May 1, 2011)

16/17

I worked at a tomato plantation. Usually from 6am to 2pm (before the heat got too strong).
It included picking tomatoes, sorting them on a conveyor belt and moving around storage racks with tomatoes. 

Boring, but not much people to deal with and I occasionally enjoyed the outdoorsy tomato-plucking and riding the forklift. All in all, not too bad if you only had to do it a few weaks a year. And it still left me with an entire afternoon for myself and paid quite well :')


----------



## nádej (Feb 27, 2011)

My first 'real' job was lifeguarding at age 17. I only was allowed to work during the summers though, not during the school year. Through college I just nannied (year-round, not just summers).

I did start babysitting at age 11, and as my father owns his own company I often did random inventory/filing work for him from around age 12 on (...and he paid me like $15/hour which is absurd for a 12 year-old lollygagging at her dad's office).


----------



## emily64 (Jun 5, 2012)

nádej said:


> I did start babysitting at age 11, and as my father owns his own company I often did random inventory/filing work for him from around age 12 on (...and he paid me like $15/hour which is absurd for a 12 year-old lollygagging at her dad's office).


I worked in the back of my friend's dad's tobacco shop a couple times, he would pay us each like $20/hour for putting price stickers on bags of tobacco and refilling the beverage cooler. It was ridiculous, but then it was fun to run around saying "yeah I made $40 in the back of the tobacco shop today" and such. 

As for real job, I have not been employed. The whole interview thing isn't made for people like me (introverts), and the whole resume thing won't work until I learn to interview because I have nothing to offer. I should volunteer or something at least. I need my driver's license first though, and then a job for money for a car to get to a job. Welp. 

Oh, and brief rant. Work study jobs. I can't get a job sitting at a desk delivering mail and lending out supplies because I don't have a resume. Why must they be so competitive?


----------



## jono (May 29, 2012)

When I just turned 13 got a job sitting on the back of a truck running milk to peoples doors was the best job got paid to exercise.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

14 - movie theater usher.


----------



## Lex Kinast (Jul 2, 2012)

How is job being defined? Anything that you are paid to do? before 10 if that is the case. However, if it means having a social insurance card (in Canada) and a bank account, um... 14? I was working in a deli at a grocery store at 14.


----------



## Aslynn (Jun 2, 2012)

I was 17 - after looking for a year I'd pretty much given up on finding a job, but then happened to see a random flyer in the basement of one of my campus' buildings. Emailed the address and got a job as a research assistant at a really good school. Didn't pay all that much ($9/hour) and because it was during the school year I didn't have much time to work, but it was really flexible (all online) and it looks good on a resume.
But now I'm stuck w/o a summer job, and I have nothing to do. My family thinks I'm a bum :dry:


----------



## AstralSoldier (Jun 18, 2012)

16-17

I was a day camp counselor; it was fun; but my group of kids wasn't the 'best' but they grew on me...I've got a picture of them all above my laptop. I'm looking at 'em now...they were actually apart of the reason why I want kids! They drove me crazy sometimes, but sometimes, their faces, their smiles...Made me feel pretty close to being a dad! I'd do that job again.


----------



## StElmosDream (May 26, 2012)

KneeSeekerArrow said:


> Why is there a 1-10 age option? What kind of 'jobs' are you talking about? Are you talking about those altar boys and their interactions with Catholic priests?


Depends upon interpretation, when I used to go to work with my dad at the age of 7 quite often: cleaning Horse stables, digging fence posts, brick cleaning, free roaming and light manual labour... he was a fence assembler, demolition construction worker, painter and general worker when we lived in a village. Although I'd only ever get paid in lunches, quality male bonding time and English breakfasts, it was still work but not the back breaking kind to support anyone.


----------



## Mulberries (Feb 17, 2011)

I was 14 and it was at a video store. The owner was a pedophile and he sexually harassed me on a number of occasions. A great welcome to the workforce :frustrating:


----------



## Aenima__ (Jun 22, 2011)

I was 18... Im 27 now. It was at a "stop n shop" I still have the name tag lol. My first day on my first job: i sliced a piece of my finger like roast beef on a deli slicer. That didnt stop me! Now, Ive managed to keep my current job for 3 years today. Its a record!


----------



## ernst (Jul 7, 2012)

16, i worked at a skate shop.


----------



## hazzle92 (Mar 2, 2010)

I was 19, a Christmas temp at a supermarket. It was okay, but wouldn't want to do it again. I'm currently a second year student.


----------



## CowGoesQuack (Jun 8, 2012)

I just got my first job a week ago. AWWWW YEEEEE


----------



## Totalbrit (Jun 25, 2012)

Just turned 18 and got a job at a tea room. Still work there  Honestly amazed I was never fired, I was useless... Still am :S


----------

